# New Team of Spotted Standards



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 3, 2009)

Our neighbor is getting out of donkeys, and concentrating on llamas, and boy, are we glad she is!!! Boomer and Pepper are both 41" and clowns. I think their ears must be a foot long! They are 1/2 brothers to our little mule, Bean, seen on another post! They are terrified of Bean--he runs at them, yelling, and they run away from him! One drives and one is broke to ride with a saddle. We are hoping to have both of them driving, as a team eventually. Is it hard to put a team together? I know with miniature horses, they have to have the same type of action for them to look good as a team. Is that ever an issue with donkey teams? Would a typical pony size harness fit them? My mini-easy entry carts are too small for them. What size of cart would they pull? Thanks!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 8, 2009)

I really should be more 'up' on this. I had planned to be at this point, but... I've placed too much emphasis on spoiling my girls rotten at this point





I can't be helpful, but I have to say I love Boomer and Pepper!



Too cute!

Have fun, and I hope you get some answers soon. And please let us know your progress with these cutie pies!


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 13, 2009)

They are beautiful gentlemen! I could have a whole yard full.......

I am just barely starting to train Max, and he is about 36" and I bought a mini horse size cart and harness package , the harness is nylon and does not fit, so I've added pieces and still not sure how it will work out, doing a clinic in 2 weeks?!?


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 14, 2009)

Emily's mom said:


> I am just barely starting to train Max, and he is about 36" and I bought a mini horse size cart and harness package , the harness is nylon and does not fit, so I've added pieces and still not sure how it will work out, doing a clinic in 2 weeks?!?


Cheryl, a clinic sounds great! Please keep us posted, and we would love pictures of Max's progress





Wendy, let us know what you end up with, and also would love to see these two cute fellas all hitched up and pulling that cart!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments! Well, our mini-horse stallion is about to enter driving training, and his trainer suggested one place in Beloit,WI for inexpensive everyday harness, and then a harness maker in Broadland, WI that makes wonderful team harnesses for much less than most! So, step A is to buy a simple everyday harness and start driving them individually. Hopefully, we will find time to do that in the next week or two! I am very excited with all the drivin' that will be going on around here before long! The donks, the stallion, and I have a new mini-horse driving mare too! I'm about to become a drivin' fool! In our area, there are several mini-driving drill teams--one for kids, and one called "Generations" for the Moms! I am planning on joining soon! There is one white hinny on this drill team! Just darling!


----------

